# Cape Town 2012



## Spoke (Sep 26, 2011)

My husband and I are looking into moving to Cape Town in a year from now. What's a good place to start looking for a job and somewhere to live? What different practical things should be taken into consideration in the preparations for the move? Any help is highly appreciated. 

Spoke


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

Spoke

First and most important is getting your visa. This will be your biggest hurdle. Its your choice how you go about this but i would recomend getting professional help.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Spoke said:


> My husband and I are looking into moving to Cape Town in a year from now. What's a good place to start looking for a job and somewhere to live? What different practical things should be taken into consideration in the preparations for the move? Any help is highly appreciated.
> 
> Spoke


Hey Spoke, could not help to see that you are from Sweden. So am I, although I have not lived there for the past 13 years. We have lived in SA for just over a year now and I love it. I do not have much experience of Cape Town though, I have only been there once but loved the place. Not sure what visa you will have but if you have not already done so, make sure you have the right one in place before you leave as otherwise it will be very hard to find a job and if you can avoid dealing with visas here then please do so as it is a nightmare. I got my job through a recruitment website (Best Jobs SA). I guess it depends upon which kind of work you are looking for but if you need any advise then I am happy to help. Best way to find somewhere to live is to contact various estate agents, if you google estate agents in Cape Town I am sure there are loads. Anyway, I guess I have not been too much help but don't meet many fellow Swedes here so just wanted to say hi I guess.


----------



## Spoke (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you. I'll make sure to look into that as soon as possible. 



Stevan said:


> Spoke
> 
> First and most important is getting your visa. This will be your biggest hurdle. Its your choice how you go about this but i would recomend getting professional help.


----------



## wittig (Feb 15, 2011)

*Cape Town*



Spoke said:


> My husband and I are looking into moving to Cape Town in a year from now. What's a good place to start looking for a job and somewhere to live? What different practical things should be taken into consideration in the preparations for the move? Any help is highly appreciated.
> 
> Spoke


You are making the best move in your life! I wish you well in the worlds' most beutiful city. Naturally, without knowing your industry or trade I cannot offer pertinent advice. However, the 2 top newspapers are Cape Times and Cape Argus, just google it. As all quality newspapers, they have an employment or jobs section. Another useful website is called careerjunction.co.za or try jobs.co.za
Your selection of accommodation might depend on where you end up working, but you can stay in a B&B or Guest House initially, make sure to negotiate a better rate if you stay more than a few days. You will need a car, as public transport is not the best or safest (at night). Once again the newspapers mentioned have a 2nd hand car section, which gives you an idea of prices/costs.
I can help you with lots of advice, hints and tips. However, I am not sure if I can quote my email here. 
Good luck Ulrich Dannecker


----------



## Spoke (Sep 26, 2011)

I guess there is no time like when you live abroad to be a good patriot, right? And thanks a lot for trying to help. I'll make sure to have a closer look at the website that you referred to. I teach English, Swedish and literature in high school, and I'm also a freelance writer/proofreader. Do you have any idea what the job market looks like for someone with those skills?

The problem with getting the right visa is that I have no idea what I'll be doing once I arrive. If I don't get a job before arrival, I suppose that a visa for accompanying spouse is the one I should get. But then that means I won't be able to get a job once there, since I'd have the wrong visa. Kind of tricky. Good thing I have a year to prepare. 

Again, thanks for taking your time to help. 

Spoke



Saartjie said:


> Hey Spoke, could not help to see that you are from Sweden. So am I, although I have not lived there for the past 13 years. We have lived in SA for just over a year now and I love it. I do not have much experience of Cape Town though, I have only been there once but loved the place. Not sure what visa you will have but if you have not already done so, make sure you have the right one in place before you leave as otherwise it will be very hard to find a job and if you can avoid dealing with visas here then please do so as it is a nightmare. I got my job through a recruitment website (Best Jobs SA). I guess it depends upon which kind of work you are looking for but if you need any advise then I am happy to help. Best way to find somewhere to live is to contact various estate agents, if you google estate agents in Cape Town I am sure there are loads. Anyway, I guess I have not been too much help but don't meet many fellow Swedes here so just wanted to say hi I guess.


----------



## Spoke (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you, Ulrich for helping out. I'll make sure to have a look at the things that you listed. I'm a high school teacher, specializing in English, Swedish, and literature. Furthermore, I'm a freelance writer and proofreader, and I wouldn't mind exploring the world of copywriting. But I keep a humble mind about other openings as well. So if you have further tips and suggestions, feel free to share. 

Spoke



wittig said:


> You are making the best move in your life! I wish you well in the worlds' most beutiful city. Naturally, without knowing your industry or trade I cannot offer pertinent advice. However, the 2 top newspapers are Cape Times and Cape Argus, just google it. As all quality newspapers, they have an employment or jobs section. Another useful website is called careerjunction.co.za or try jobs.co.za
> Your selection of accommodation might depend on where you end up working, but you can stay in a B&B or Guest House initially, make sure to negotiate a better rate if you stay more than a few days. You will need a car, as public transport is not the best or safest (at night). Once again the newspapers mentioned have a 2nd hand car section, which gives you an idea of prices/costs.
> I can help you with lots of advice, hints and tips. However, I am not sure if I can quote my email here.
> Good luck Ulrich Dannecker


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Spoke said:


> I guess there is no time like when you live abroad to be a good patriot, right? And thanks a lot for trying to help. I'll make sure to have a closer look at the website that you referred to. I teach English, Swedish and literature in high school, and I'm also a freelance writer/proofreader. Do you have any idea what the job market looks like for someone with those skills?
> 
> The problem with getting the right visa is that I have no idea what I'll be doing once I arrive. If I don't get a job before arrival, I suppose that a visa for accompanying spouse is the one I should get. But then that means I won't be able to get a job once there, since I'd have the wrong visa. Kind of tricky. Good thing I have a year to prepare.
> 
> ...


From what I have heard there is definitely a shortage of teachers here so in theory you should not have a problem getting a job as a teacher although I do not think that the salaries are very good (I might be wrong). I have a friend that teaches although primary school but I will ask her what the market looks like when I see her this weekend.

Regarding your visa, are you married to a South African? If so I can give you lots of tips regarding your applications etc. I have dealt a lot with the South African embassy in Stockholm. They have helped us out a lot with various things this past year.


----------



## Spoke (Sep 26, 2011)

No, we're both Swedish citizens. And being a same sex couple, I'm not even sure how our marital status will be looked upon by the South African authorities. My husband is a PhD student and will do parts of his research at the university, so there shouldn't be any questions about his visa. It's just mine that I have to figure out. 

It's very nice of you to ask around for me. Beside from regular teaching, I suppose I could also fill my schedule with private tutoring. Anyway, I do appreciate your effort, no matter the outcome. 

Spoke



Saartjie said:


> From what I have heard there is definitely a shortage of teachers here so in theory you should not have a problem getting a job as a teacher although I do not think that the salaries are very good (I might be wrong). I have a friend that teaches although primary school but I will ask her what the market looks like when I see her this weekend.
> 
> Regarding your visa, are you married to a South African? If so I can give you lots of tips regarding your applications etc. I have dealt a lot with the South African embassy in Stockholm. They have helped us out a lot with various things this past year.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Spoke said:


> No, we're both Swedish citizens. And being a same sex couple, I'm not even sure how our marital status will be looked upon by the South African authorities. My husband is a PhD student and will do parts of his research at the university, so there shouldn't be any questions about his visa. It's just mine that I have to figure out.
> 
> It's very nice of you to ask around for me. Beside from regular teaching, I suppose I could also fill my schedule with private tutoring. Anyway, I do appreciate your effort, no matter the outcome.
> 
> Spoke


Being same sex married couple should not be a problem at all. For permit applications you are treated as any other married couple. If your marriage is recognised in your own country, which it is, then it will be recognised here. However, if your husband is coming here on a student visa and you want to work, I think you might need to apply for a work visa in your own right. If you only apply to accompany your husband here when he is studying then you will not be able to work. Spousal visas can only be issued to foreign spouses of SA citizens. The good thing about a work visa is that you can sort it out now before you leave so that you can start working straight away when you get here. Best bet is to contact the embassy now as visas usually take ages to come through. The embassy is very helpful so have a chat to them and see what they advise.

So is your husband doing his PhD at University of Cape Town? Its a fab Uni. I am doing a course there myself at the moment by correspondence. Need to go there to sit exams next year and I can't wait to return to Cape Town for sure as it is so lovely there.


----------

